# Fix pour horloge incorrecte et décalée 1 ou 2 heures en dual boot OSX-Windows



## cosmoscosmos (21 Avril 2017)

Une astuce simple pour régler le décalage d'une heure ou deux entre OSX et Windows en dual boot.
La théorie ici:
https://www.tonymacx86.com/threads/fix-incorrect-time-in-windows-osx-dual-boot.133719/

La solution consiste à importer une clé dans le registre Windows qui fait passer l'horloge en UTC:
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\TimeZoneInformation]
"RealTimeIsUniversal"=dword:00000001

fichiers disponibles dans le lien ci-dessus.


----------



## flotow (21 Avril 2017)

cosmoscosmos a dit:


> Une astuce simple pour régler le décalage d'une heure ou deux entre OSX et Windows en dual boot.
> La théorie ici:
> https://www.tonymacx86.com/threads/fix-incorrect-time-in-windows-osx-dual-boot.133719/
> 
> ...



Merci d'avoir cherché. Je dois dire que j'ai ce problème mais comme Windows me sert principalement a jouer, je me moquais un peu de l'heure.


----------

